# Best song ever?



## earlyKbyrd

What, in your opinion, is the best song ever written?


----------



## cogburn

I have several... Skynyrd Simple Man


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Not bad, not bad


----------



## Energyvet

I saw Skynyrd in NY. They played with the Allman Brothers at Roosevelt Stadium I think it was in 1976. I was in HS. Feel like it was another lifetime. I remember they played Oooo that Smell. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam

Don't forget freebird ") Jamming to Hendrix right now.....The watchtower!


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Voodoo Child Blues by Jimi Hendrix And Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven are my rivalries


----------



## Energyvet

Oh. Are we allowed to do classical? Anything by Debussy. And I love Dubstep too. Mr Scruff is another fave.


----------



## cogburn

SRV version of VooDoo child.. All of his stuff is my favorite... Allman Bros, Marshall Tucker Band, Pink Floyd, classics.... I graduated in 89, so all that grunge that came out in the early 90s.. Pearl jam, Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden.. That was the **** !! Lol sorry bout that.. mostly old country now, the new stuff drives me nuts.. Hate it.. But the Red Dirt Country is ok.. Ya know..


----------



## rob

imagine, john lennon.


----------



## earlyt89

Comfortably numb, pink Floyd


----------



## rob

hurt....jonny cash


----------



## earlyt89

That's a good one rob.


----------



## Energyvet

That's one of my favorites too early. Comfortably Numb.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

I'm glad we all have good tastes on music


----------



## BootedBantam

Johhny Cash makes think of "hotter than a pepper sprout"


----------



## BootedBantam

For the ones who like classical here is an awesome link...I want to hear this music everytime I open the coop http://thequietplaceproject.com/thethoughtsroom/?page=thethoughtsroom&lang=


----------



## cogburn

Trust in JC, Jesus Christ & Johnny Cash


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyKbyrd said:


> What, in your opinion, is the best song ever written?


My taste are best described as eclectic, but I think this song is at the top of my list.


----------



## Energyvet

Always liked Tom Waits! Bonnie Raite and Leo Kotke are good too.


----------



## ChrisC

Floyd - Comfortably Numb

Pulse version -


----------



## earlyt89

O yea. Chicken lovers love music. Seems like we r classic rock fans. Pink Floyd is the shizzz nittt lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'm also into a lot of early alternative.


----------



## cogburn

Chris Knight ! Anyone??......


----------



## BootedBantam

A broom is drearily sweeping
Up the broken pieces of yesterday’s life
Somewhere a queen is weeping
Somewhere a king has no wife

Jimmy Hendrix ~


----------



## Energyvet

Oh Jimmy! You were far too wise for your years!


----------



## Roslyn

Stairway to Heaven.......duh!!

However Pink Floyd is right there, neck and neck. Comfortably Numb, Wish You Were Here, Time, the entire Division Bell, you have to listen to the whole thing though, the passage of life, conception to death. Gives me chills. Eclipse, I could go on. Their music is timeless.



and "Hurt" is Nine Inch Nails, the Johnny Cash was a cover, however a very good one.


----------



## earlyt89

Anyone love Steve Vai like I do??


----------



## Roslyn

earlyt89 said:


> Anyone love Steve Vai like I do??


I could listen to that!!

on a rainy day with a Whiskey Sour by my side..........


----------



## UncleJoe

I like all the classic rock just like everyone else but...this is probably my favorite song of all time. If you have ever seen the movie Mask, which has Cher playing the mother of a boy with elephantiasis, this song was playing in the background when she went into his bedroom one morning and found he had finally succumbed to the disease.


----------



## BootedBantam

I got chills, Know movie and song....


----------



## BootedBantam

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now,
It's just a spring clean for the May queen.
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on
~ Led Zepplin


----------



## Roslyn

"And you run and you run to catch up with the sun 
But it's sinking 

Racing around to come up behind you again 
The sun is the same in the relative way 
But you're older 

Shorter of breath and one day closer to death....."

Pink Floyd


----------



## Energyvet

Oh Pink. Had that playing while I was in labor. My son came into the world listening to Pink Floyd.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Energyvet said:


> Oh Pink. Had that playing while I was in labor. My son came into the world listening to Pink Floyd.


How old is he?

Is he listening to Pink Floyd yet?


----------



## Energyvet

He's 19. He's studying to be a professional musician at Ithaca Conservatory of Music. He plays classical, and Klesmer (Jewish folk music - no we aren't Jewish). He's a clarinet performance major. He's also learning to build and repair pianos. I really wuv him!
He makes me so proud!


----------



## UncleJoe

Energyvet said:


> He's 19. He's studying to be a professional musician at Ithaca Conservatory of Music


Looks like he could have been a Deadhead back in the day. 

*More Pink Floyd:*

Forward he cried from the rear
And the front rank died 
And the general sat 
And the lines on the map 
Moved from side to side


----------



## Energyvet

We dress for Rennaissance Faire. He's in costume.


----------



## earlyt89

We don't have those fairs here. Would be fun tho


----------



## cogburn

It's the gypsy beer wench !!


----------



## Energyvet

I keep a shot glass with the girls! Hahaha


----------



## cogburn

Very nice... But in the Scarborough Faire times what would they need a shot glass for ? I like a couple of big jugs of home brew and a fat turkey leg or two. Maybe a goat roasting on a spit over a camp fire. Yep I could get in to that...


----------



## earlyt89

O yea.......


----------



## Energyvet

It's actually for ice to keep myself cool in the Summer heat at the Faire. I found out this year, it can be used as a shot glass. Lol. What a kick! They had this fun chicken show there.... Some pics.....


----------



## cogburn

That's spooky....


----------



## Energyvet

I was told that little chicken was a Cochin. You think that's right? She was in their show too!


----------



## earlyt89

I was told a Cochin was just a feather footed chicken. But idk


----------



## Energyvet

I think it was a Banty cause she was pretty small. I just wondered, so I took her pic while I was there. Hoping to find out what she was. Curious. Came right up to me.


----------



## Sundancers

As a vet ... I would have thought you would have it ...


----------



## Sundancers

Hello ...................


----------



## UncleJoe

earlyt89 said:


> We don't have those fairs here. Would be fun tho


This year in Pa. it runs Saturdays and Sundays August 4 - October 28, 2012. I went to it quite a few years ago when I had a couple friends that worked it. Lot a fun.


----------



## oakwood

Best song ... Happy Birthday to you or me


----------



## BootedBantam

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on, now,
'Cause there's too many places I've got to see


----------



## cogburn

Yes that's a buff Cochin Banty...


----------



## earlyt89

Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird you annoy change!!!


----------



## cogburn

Yes sir, Cochin are feather footed..


----------



## earlyt89

Yay! I was right for once


----------



## cogburn

My 2 red Cochin Banty hens.. Betty & Bonnie.


----------



## Energyvet

Sweet little fluffy red girls. 

Best song ever: Your Song - Elton John

And I have to get this out if my system...

And extremely quiet child, they called him in his school report. Always taken interest in the subjects that he's taught. So what was it that brought the squad-car screaming up the drive? To notify his parents of the manner in which he died...


----------



## BootedBantam

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand

~ Elton


----------



## Energyvet

Love it. Thank you for that. I used to love to sing along. Very kinesthetic!


----------



## Riverdale

Roslyn said:


> Stairway to Heaven.......duh!!


Beat me to it. I think StH is my fav because I got my first kiss during a slow dance while StH was playing


----------



## earlyt89

I can play stairway to heaven on the guitar. It's really hard to play. A lot of single string picking.


----------



## Energyvet

Couldn't resist this....(not that I'm good at resisting much.....lol)


----------



## Iteach2008

Austin Texas, 1979. Corn Field for $10.00 got you Marshall Tucker, Allman Brothers, Bonnie Rait, Lynard Skynard and Rusty Weir. Best days of my life. 
Favorite Song...how about Funeral for a Friend by Elton John.


----------



## 7chicks

I'm an ACDC girl. =) Anything ACDC. My forever favorite though is Who Made Who. Did I mention I happen to be wearing an ACDC tee at the moment?  (my sister would be rolling her eyes about now - she never did have good taste in music)  Love Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap too! Metallica - Nothing Else Matters & Enter Sandman. My other favorite cd. Ya, have it on tape too.  Didn't want to "age" myself "that" much though.


----------



## UncleJoe

earlyt89 said:


> I can play stairway to heaven on the guitar. It's really hard to play. A lot of single string picking.


Yeah I gave up on that one a loong time ago. Might have to revisit it one of these days.


----------



## earlyt89

It's not too bad. I just bought this yesterday. A Dean 12 string


----------



## Energyvet

So you can't play Led Zeppelin. What do you play?


----------



## earlyt89

Pink Floyd, Martin sexton, Jimi Hendrix, Neil Young, lynnyrd skynnyrd, Eric Clapton, the classics


----------



## Energyvet

Clapton! Then you must be pretty good. He's no slouch.


----------



## earlyt89

I can play tears in heaven, and cocaine an another one I rhink


----------



## Energyvet

I don't know how you can sing tears? Maybe you're not singing, only playing. I can't even listen to that song without sobbing.


----------



## earlyt89

I do not sing. I have a horrible voice. My wife has won a bunch of completions. She was on American Idol in 2008. Go to YouTube and look up "Krissta Allen Red House" and that's my wife. She has more songs on YouTube too


----------



## UncleJoe

earlyt89 said:


> I can play tears in heaven, and cocaine an another one I rhink


I know Promises.

Ever try any Queen? I'm working on "39" from Night at the Opera.


----------



## Energyvet

I love Queen. Still sing all the lyrics to myself. Poor Freddie.


----------



## BootedBantam

It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming 'Let me out'
Pray tomorrow - gets me higher 
Pressure on people - people on streets 

~ Queen


----------



## Roslyn

Energyvet said:


> I love Queen. Still sing all the lyrics to myself. Poor Freddie.


*HOW* did I forget Bohemian Rhapsody!!!???

Best Queen ever!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

earlyt89 said:


> Anyone love Steve Vai like I do??


"I Would Love To" best Steve Vai song!!! And Video..


----------



## earlyt89

For the love of god" is probly my favorite


----------



## cogburn

SRV.. The Sky is Cryin....


----------



## Nm156

Wheel in the sky - Journey


----------



## chickenqueen

Anything by QUEEN and War Pigs by Black Sabbath


----------



## Nm156

We will rock you,first song i remember when i was 4 y/o in 77. \m/


----------



## seminole wind

I have so many favorites. My last favorite is Renegades by XAmbassadors. Especially after watching their original video on Utube. Makes that song ultra special.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Harvest Moon - Neil Young, Fire and Rain James Taylor, Somebody to love me by Queen, Into the mystic by Van Morrison (Can't pick just one)


----------



## seminole wind

Can't pick just one, so I'll say Led Zeppelin, Rush, REM, B-52's. I just about have copies of all their songs.


----------

